# Flash Dryer power issues



## dmac724 (Jun 21, 2018)

My flash dryer is tripping my surge protector after a little while being on. I'm able to run through a few cures until I have to reset everything. I bought the unit from a private owner. Any help would be appreciated. Took pictures of everything. The breaker in this room is A20 I believe. 

Overhead view of unit: http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah309/dmac724/IMG_0197_zpsq72m7oq4.jpg

Coils: http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah309/dmac724/IMG_0198_zpshk1jquff.jpg

Breaker? Not sure what it is but I keep it ON: http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah309/dmac724/IMG_0190_zpsvndcigba.jpg

Sticker on the back of unit: http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah309/dmac724/IMG_0196_zps9vuctqai.jpg

Surge Protector: http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah309/dmac724/IMG_0194_zpslioe8fqu.jpg


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How many amps does the flash dryer use and how many amps is on the circuit you're using? If it's the circuit breaker on the unit you probably have a bad breaker on the unit itself. Contact the manufacture and buy a new one. I did this with my old unit. Than I bought a new flash dryer that required less amps. I.E. 110 volts 7 amps I think. 



For now, turn off everything on the same circuit. Lights, lamps, clocks, radios etc.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Circuit Break on the flash dryer says 230 volts, and your power label says 110 volts. That doesn't make sense. I'd think they'd have to match. I'd get a better unit.


----------



## broke1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

That's a 110 flash.....the 230 breaker is just being used to replace what should be an on/off switch....the surge protector is the problem. Disconnect it and plug it in normally.....


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

So what was the ultimate solution ? perhaps it might be better to start with - what was the problem ?


----------

